# My very First Marine Corps Duty Station



## McAllister (25 Feb 2006)

Well, I just graduated with a meritorious mast from Delta Co., School Of Infantry. I just arrived at my first duty station; 1/6.  They put me in a weapons company which I thought was odd because I'm a Rifleman. Later I found out that it's because myself and 9 others are going to a CAAT. (combined anti-armor team), which is cool.  Later, I found out something else: 2 of us are going to STA platoon (surveilance/target-acquisition {scout sniper}) I hope I'm one of em'.  I'll keep y'all posted, eh. (see that last sentence? north meets south)


----------



## Warvstar (25 Feb 2006)

Congradulations


----------



## The Gues-|- (25 Feb 2006)

Congrats McAllister!  glad to see you're doing what you want to do. :cheers:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Feb 2006)

Well done McAllister! Keep us in the loop when you can.


----------



## Kirkhill (26 Feb 2006)

Best of luck McAllister.

Cheers.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Feb 2006)

Good luck McAllister, I'm sure your family is both proud and at the same time wondering where they went wrong. 8)

Seriously the Marines have great training, great people and you get paid to do it. To have just an opportunity for Scout Sniper School - priceless.


----------



## CAL (26 Feb 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (26 Feb 2006)

Congrats....Devil Dog.  This is the type of stuff you always wanted....a far cry from the woods of BC.  Send me your number so that I can give you a call.

PJ D-Dog


----------



## scm77 (1 Mar 2006)

Congratulations McAllister!


----------



## Guy. E (1 Mar 2006)

Getting payed to learn to spy/ kill people  ;D 

Congratulations  

Where else but the armed forces?


----------



## McAllister (11 Mar 2006)

Well, good news. They put me in the scout/sniper platoon. Its awesome. That last remains of the 'old' corps. Marines know what that entails. They're gonna train me as a scout and spotter and after the Fallujah deployment's done in a year or so I got to the famous 13-week scout sniper course and be a full blown scout/sniper (M.O.S. changes from 0311 to 8541).

Got my work cut out for me. I'm pretty boot and they put me here right out of the School of Infantry based on my good PFT, GT, and rifle scores. I'm gonna get 'broke off'.  Good. Bout' time, I say.


----------



## Springroll (11 Mar 2006)

Congratulations and the best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Mar 2006)

Im jealous, congrats and be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## MikeL (11 Mar 2006)

Congrats on everything. Your doing stuff that most people can only dream of doing.

Good luck in STA an Iraq McAllister.


----------

